
In Negotiations, Play Stupid to Win Smart - bjonathan
http://blogs.hbr.org/tjan/2010/11/in-negotiations-play-stupid-to-win-smart.html
======
btilly
I thought this was going to be slightly different.

In _Start With No_ there is an interesting piece of advice that in a
negotiation you want to make the other side feel comfortable, and one way to
do that is to let the other side feel that they are one up on you. Which can
mean not revealing what you know. But it can also mean deliberately looking
awkward.

For instance one excellent negotiator that I know likes to show up to critical
meetings without a pen. He then makes a show of needing a pen and borrowing
one. Silly? Sure. But the trick has helped him get better terms in 7 figure
negotiations.

